# Mesh Barrier



## mossymantis (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm in the process of obtaining a mantis, and until then I want have my terrarium prepared. There are some pretty large holes in the lid, and I'm certain fruit flies would be able to escape. I'm searching for some form of mesh fabric to attach to the lid, but I'm concerned about safety. I don't want the fabric to be harmful/treated! Local pet stores don't have any and I was told not to buy from craft stores. Is this a reasonable concern?


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 14, 2017)

I now use white taffeta material from a large craft store. Works very well for the early habitats. Large mantis may need heavier material that they can not chew thru.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 14, 2017)

You can also use organza, also available at a craft store, or a coffee filter.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 14, 2017)

I have used both ribbon from a dollar store for smaller containers and random suitable fabrics I found in the end bins at the fabric store for larger habitats with no issues so far.

You can also buy cheap white curtains from say walmart.


----------



## Chalc (Feb 14, 2017)

I use burlap and my hydei can't get through.


----------

